# Schnurstärke Mono und Schnurhersteller für's Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee



## Nomade (19. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, was die Experten für monofile Schnurstärken für das Brandungsangeln an der holländischen Nordseeküste empfehlen?
An der Ostsee wird teilweise recht dünn gefischt (25-30er Haupschnur).
Ich habe gehört, dass es an der Nordsee auch mal etwas mehr sein darf und hätte dazu gerne ein paar Tipps. 
Ich möchte auch mal einen Hänger lösen können. Schlagschnur verwende ich natürlich auch.

Wir sind zu zweit und werden mit 3 Ruten fischen. Für nachts wollte ich noch jeweils eine Espule befüllen. Macht zusammen also ca. 1500m Schnur. Da ich nur ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr nach Holland komme, muss es nicht die beste Schnur sein. Gibt es auch noch preiswerte aber gute Alternativen zu Daiwa Tournament und Penn Surf?
Früher gab es mal so eine sehr haltbare Schnur von Stren in gelb.
Ist der Hersteller noch zu empfehlen und wie sieht es bei Berkley aus? Die Schnur wird wohl viel von Karpfenanglern gefischt. Ist die auch für's Salzwasser zu empfehlen?

Danke euch!


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schnurstärke Mono und Schnurhersteller für's Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee*

Nicht einfach, an der niederländischen Küste mußt einige Dinge beachten.
Wo fische ich: Von flach abfallenden Stränden, da reicht einen 0,35er, ca. 9kg Tragkraft mono Schnur ( Schlagschnur 0,70mm Aufgrund der hohen Bleigewichte; Krallenblei bis 180g) völlig aus. Kl.Tipp benutze einen Bleilifter.
Oder erreiche ich tiefes Wasser z.B. nieuwe waterweg od. Beerkanal (Rotterdam/Hafen) dort kannst du in Tiefen von bis zu 20m! fischen. An solchen Angelstellen benötigst du einen Rolle mit hoher Einholgeschingikeit und einen Safelink damit das Blei abreißt ohne die Montage mit Fisch zu verlieren.

Letzt Variante: Welche ich beforzuge Nachts bei auflaufenden Wasser mit einer Feederrute direkt vor den Füßen zu fischen ( Wurfweite bis 30m).

Viele Fragen um an der niederländischen Küste erflogreich zu fischen.
Dazu kommt welche Jahreszeit auf welchen Fisch... .

Gruß Rob


----------



## Nomade (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schnurstärke Mono und Schnurhersteller für's Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee*

Danke für die Angaben!
Bekommt man diese Bleilifter in holländischen Geschäften?
Weißt Du, ob die Trilene Big Game geeignet wäre, oder hat die zuviel Dehnung und zu wenig Abriebfestigkeit?
Die gibt es in 0,36mm / 5.5kg, 0,38mm / 7kg und in 0,46mm / 9kg (Herstellerangabe - Knotentragkraft?).
Danke!


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schnurstärke Mono und Schnurhersteller für's Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee*

Die Bleilifter (nl: Loodlifter) bekommst du in jedem Angelgeschaeft endlang der Kueste. Wenn du vom Strand aus fischst reicht die 36er mono. Angelst du von der Mole oder im nieuwe waterweg etc. wuerde ich dir ne 15er geflochtene empfehlen mit einer 70er mono Schlagschnur ca. 10m lang.
Du kannst aber dort auch eine 40er monofile verwenden jeder hat ja bekanntermassen einen anderen Geschmack. Die 70 Schlagschnur solltest du auf jeden Fall als Abreibschutz anknuepfen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Nomade (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schnurstärke Mono und Schnurhersteller für's Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee*

Hi, vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------

